# anyone ever feel guilty about feeder insects?



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

I know this is probably been done before and sounds a bit strange but i felt really bad about feeding some Dubias to my Beardies this morning .
I got them about three months ago as a freebie with some T's i ordered off a member on here but when they arrived i thought they looked so cut i didn't have the heart to use them as food.

Anyway this morning the tub just happened to be there and i thought i'd try the Beardies on a few which they duly ate but all day i've felt really bad about it, i think because i'd kept them going for so long and see them grow it isn't the same as buying some mealies or crickets and just lobbing them in.

Anyway there you go an adult male feeling guilty about a few roaches .:bash:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I feel bad feeding locusts to my salmon pink.... they're kinda cute


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

No not really - it is what would happen in the natural environment anyway.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Invert livefood? 


No.



Rats and mice that are the children and grandchildren of other rats and mice that have names and are considered 'pets'? 


A little bit.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Sometimes when feeding my one eyed frog who can't catch his own, and won't forcep feed if the cricket is alive and struggling, I feel guilty. Mainly because I have to either squish the crickets head or freeze it first, then dangle it infront of the frogs face.
But the rest who can catch their own I never do as they do the killing, I just select their meal :lol2:

Knowing they don't feel pain (or not in the sense that we do) makes it much easier tho


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

I feel guilty because in a way your playing god. In the wild every prey animals has as much chance as the next. When they are bred to die I think its a bit sad and takes away the fair play but then my lizards need feeding and they didn't ask to be in captivity either so I owe them I suppose. I feel worse about dubias for some reason than I do crickets. I think maybe its because the crickets are so quick to eat each other and with the dubia they live together happily and you can see all the different generations of their little family! lol


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Not even the tinsiest winciest little bit, it's a bit like saying am I guilty about bacon butties, pigs are really cute but they taste even better.


----------

